# Icônes de dossiers avec oeil / oreille / bouche...



## JoseHidalgo (29 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Afin de mettre un peu d'ordre dans mon bureau, j'ai créé des dosssiers de ce type-ci : "à voir", "à écouter", "à imprimer", "à poster"...

Je cherche maintenant des icônes qui puissent correspondre aux dossiers concernés.

J'avais donc pensé assez simplement à un dossier avec un oeil pour le dossier "à voir", un dossier avec une oreille pour le dossier "à écouter", et ainsi de suite.

Le problème est que j'ai cherché pendant une heure sur tous les différents sites d'icônes donnés dans le post-it de cette section... sans succès. Des icônes de matos Apple et de disques durs dans tous les sens, ça il y en a plein. Mais les icônes du type que je recherche, je n'ai même pas réussi à en trouver une seule...

Y a-t-il une bonne âme qui puisse m'aider SVP ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## laurent1 (29 Avril 2006)

Si ca peut t'aider tu peux utiliser un fichier jpeg ou bitmap... c'est ce que je fait pour des projets. C'est tres visuel.


----------



## JoseHidalgo (29 Avril 2006)

Merci Laurent. J'y avais déjà pensé, mais je cherche quelque chose qui ait l'apparence d'un dessin et non d'une photo. J'aurais donc besoin d'un oeil dessiné, d'une oreille dessinée, etc. Après à la rigueur si je trouve ces images et non des dossiers déjà créés, je peux très bien fabriquer des dossiers à partir de ces images, avec un utiliraire du style Folder Icon X ou équivalent.

Mais il me manque toujours la matière première...


----------



## Alice (29 Avril 2006)

Trop bête, j'ai tout ça, mais je ne sais plus ou je les ai trouvés, vu que je ne garde l'adresse de chargement que lorsque la collec entière m'interesse. Donc, comment te les faire parvenir?  J'avoue ne pas savoir comment t'aider


----------



## Php21 (30 Avril 2006)

Il manque beaucoup d'icones et celles présentées sont souvent débiles.
A croire qu'il faut passer par la solution de Laurent1 pour être satisfait.
A+


----------



## JoseHidalgo (1 Mai 2006)

@Alice : si tu veux me les faire parvenir, c'est simple : tu zippes tout ça via le Finder, puis tu me l'envoies sur hidalgoj@free.fr . Et je répondrai sur le topic, en les publiant pour tous s'il le faut.

Merci d'avance !  

(rappel des dossiers qui m'intéressent : un oeil, une oreille, une bouche, et éventuellement d'autres choses dans ce goût-là : une imprimante, un micro, une note de musique, une enveloppe...)


----------



## rubren (1 Mai 2006)

Tu peux aussi aller faire un tour sur le site de Niconemo Cocoricones.


----------



## marctiger (1 Mai 2006)

Voici quelques propositions:
*Iconographer* Payant
* ThumbsUp* Freeware
*Viou* Freeware
Chez *InterfaceLIFT*
Et sur *ce même forum*
Tant qu'à faire, *la page Google*


----------



## marctiger (1 Mai 2006)

Et un oreille comme celle-ci ? (musicale s'entend   )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2006)

José je pense que ce set peut te convenir


----------



## JoseHidalgo (4 Mai 2006)

Wow ! J'avais raté les dernières réponses ! 

Alors, dans l'ordre (z'allez voir, ch'uis chiant) :

- @rubren : merci pour le site. Je n'y ai hélas pas trouvé ce que je recherche.

- @marctiger : merci pour les sites. Au passage, je n'avais pas besoin d'appli (pour ça j'ai déjà tout ce qu'il faut), mais juste d'icônes. J'ai regardé tes sites et je continue de chercher. C'est sûr que Google peut être une solution. J'avais déjà cherché un peu dessus sans succès, mais je peux toujours m'y remettre.

- @marctiger (toujours) : très jolie l'oreille musicale, mais ça n'ira pas avec le reste de mon thème (trop "original" en fait). Je recherche une oreille toute classique en fait.

- @woa : j'ai téléchargé le thème en question. C'est mieux que rien, mais là pour le coup c'est trop "simple" : les icônes sont très simplifiées, elles sont toutes en gris (beurk !), et il n'y a pas de bouche. Mais bon, au pire je peux partir de là et les retravailler bien sûr. 

Et, last but not least :
- *@Alice :* j'attends toujours de tes nouvelles en fait !!!  Peut-être que tu as les icônes de mes rêves, mais si tu ne me les envoies pas un jour par email, je ne risque pas de pouvoir te le dire... à bonne entendeuse... 

En tout cas, si je finis par trouver ce que je recherche, je ne manquerai pas de publier le tout dans ce topic afin que d'autres puissent en profiter.

Merci à toutes et à tous en tout cas !


----------



## Alice (5 Mai 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> José je pense que ce set peut te convenir


Mmmerci Woa je ne connaissais pas le site, Couture et Petites choses font mon bonheur et le moulin de Temptation (et oui, j'ai toujours besoin de moulins, c'est comme ça...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2006)

de rien Alice  
pour ceux qui cherchent des liens customisation, j'ai mis mes bookmarks Safari en partage. Un simple glisser-déposer du dossier dans les favoris de Safari, et c'est parti pour des heures de surf


----------



## JoseHidalgo (6 Mai 2006)

Merci woa. 

@tous : j'ai reçu les icônes d'Alice et... elles ne sont pas mal du tout ! 

A partir de certaines d'entre elles, je compte faire des dossiers à l'aide de Folder Icon X par exemple.

Comme promis, les voici en téléchargement direct sous forme d'une archive zip. Vous les trouverez ici : http://hidalgoj.free.fr/iconesalice.zip

A l'intérieur de l'archive vous trouverez une seule icône en forme de note de musique : ce n'est pas la seule icône mais le dossier, et les icônes sont dedans en fait !!! 

Merci encore à Alice et à vous tous. 

Jose


----------



## FloMac (6 Mai 2006)

Grosse collection !

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/



Tu peux aussi créer tes propres icones
le mieux est de travailler a partir de n'importe quelle format d'image convertit en 128x128 dans le format pong (pour les masques et la transparence) dans photoshop par exemple puis d'importer dans n'importe quel editeur d'icones


----------



## julyherr (6 Mai 2006)

je ne sais pas si tu y trouvera tout ce que tu veux mais ce site a pein d'icone alors regarde toujours 
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/


----------



## JoseHidalgo (9 Mai 2006)

Et voilà, fin de l'histoire : grâce à Alice (mais pas seulement), je me suis fait un joli set d'icônes de dossiers correspondant aux catégories "à écouter", "à faire", "à imprimer", "à poster", "à voir".

Elles sont disponibles ici : http://hidalgoj.free.fr/iconesjose.zip

Encore merci à tous !!!


----------

